# Renault and Ford



## sasha1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Renault and Ford are working on a new small car for women.
They are mixing the Clio and Taurus...and calling it the 'CLITUARUS'.
It comes in pink, with or without fur on the dash.
And the average male thief won't be able to find it, even if someone tells him where it is!


Heidi


----------



## Corrine (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh I love it!  So much I'm going to send it to all my friends!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 11, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Renault and Ford are working on a new small car for women.
> They are mixing the Clio and Taurus...and calling it the 'CLITUARUS'.
> It comes in pink, with or without fur on the dash.
> And the average male thief won't be able to find it, even if someone tells him where it is!
> ...



Ha ha Heidi , Brilliant !!


----------

